# Just watched Fight Quest:Ninjutsu. I'm embarrassed.



## swiftpete (Jan 28, 2008)

Just watched this. I don't know if anyone has seen this episode, the two fighters meet up with a ninjutsu instructor called yost fulton, they train for a week at various other schools, then have a bokken matchup at the end with a supposed 13th dan and 15th dan from his school. Incredibly, the guy that had only trained for a week with no prior martial arts training embarrassed the 13th dan, easily winning and the 15th dan guy when trying to go for an empty hand takedown was embarrassingly countered easily, thrown by his opponent and then presented his back for a nice rear naked choke. The untrained guy didnt actually put the choke in, but he easily could've.

Their lack of skill was embarrassing. At their rank, they should've not even been tested by 2 untrained amateurs never mind one of them losing! 

Its a shame the program didn't feature anyone that actually has a bit of skill and hasn't just bought their grade. I am astounded by what I just saw and I am sure the 2 highly graded students must surely have been redfaced and sheepish afterwards.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, you are late to the show...  Feel free to be enlightened on all points.... :shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2008)

Everyone seems unhappy with how their art comes off in these things.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 28, 2008)

i also was a bit disappointed and shocked by that video.  i think i know which one you mean.

j


----------



## Bobby135 (Jan 28, 2008)

I just want to clarify, was this Fight Quest or Human Weapon???


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 28, 2008)

Lot's of reading to do on the thread that Theletch provided.  Let's not rehash it here.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 28, 2008)

Since it seems to have been overlooked, there is already an extensive amount of posts about that show here.... http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55221


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 28, 2008)

Bobby135 said:


> I just want to clarify, was this Fight Quest or Human Weapon???


 
Probably Human weapon. Fight Quest is a little better about the fighting.


----------



## swiftpete (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry guys, didn't realise there was another thread about this so won't continue in this thread. I still have to say though, I'd like to see anyone come in off the street, have a weeks training and go against my instructor with a sword. I somehow doubt they would fare too well. I can't believe they were 'holding back' in this program.
15th dan, floored and mounted? It's not the best.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 28, 2008)

swiftpete said:


> Sorry guys, didn't realise there was another thread about this so won't continue in this thread. I still have to say though, I'd like to see anyone come in off the street, have a weeks training and go against my instructor with a sword. I somehow doubt they would fare too well. I can't believe they were 'holding back' in this program.
> 15th dan, floored and mounted? It's not the best.


Let me just make one more link-referral here.

http://henka.wordpress.com/ is by that 15th dan; you might find his explanation interesting and enlightening.


----------

